# Sonographer thinks girly nub. What do you reckon? UPDATED W/ GENDER



## IsabellaJayne

What do you think? I'll attach another pic too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 59


----------



## IsabellaJayne

And another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 50


----------



## lesh07

Definitely girlie nub. Xx


----------



## BethMaassen

I have no idea how people can tell. But I am going to go :pink:


----------



## sweetpea101

Im 50/50


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I'm so torn haha! Thanks for your guesses :)


----------



## marina294

Looks girly x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Eeek! Thank you


----------



## bdb84

Definitely girly.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Eek. Thank you! Excited to find out in 32 days!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## donnarobinson

Girl x


----------



## lau86

It's early though so could rise!


----------



## ellahopesky

:pink:


----------



## Lucy3

Wow it's definitely forked in the second pic! Girl! And the skull also looks girly x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thank you everyone. Yeah 2nd pic is a great shot. Looking like the scanner may have been right. I'll be sure to update. Xx


----------



## bless5

Leaning girl! What was the gestation here? Congrats btw!


----------



## littlesteph

girl


----------



## IsabellaJayne

11+1 :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Anymore guesses? I haven't had anyone say boy yet so I'm actually calling her a she already lol


----------



## justplay91

I think girl, but I agree 11 weeks is a bit early and nub still could rise. Great nub pic!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thanks. I'm secretly hoping it could rise and be a boy! Then I'll have one of each but we shall see :)


----------



## rwhite

50/50 at that gestation - my son's scan was at 11+3 and very flat :)


----------



## Twag

Looks :pink: but could rise lovely picture tho


----------



## LisK

50/50 for me. That's a tricky nub.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thanks for all the guesses. 3 weeks today until my gender scan. I have my "12 week scan" on Friday. I'll be 13+1 so will see if I have a nub shot on that to post


----------



## madseasons

Looks :pink: to me as well. GL!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here's a pic of my dd 12+3 scan, Everyone guessed girl and they were right ;)..
So.. my guess is also girl!!!!:pink:
 



Attached Files:







hannah.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## IsabellaJayne

No nub shot this time but what do we reckon? Still looking girly?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Anyone???


----------



## Kerrie-x

Your first scan was too early to say. If its before 12 weeks, both nubs look exactly the same. Please take a look on ingender forum, there are lots of little boys at 11 weeks, with flat forked nubs xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I've posted a new scan, any guesses based on that?


----------



## Lucy3

Your 13 weeks scan looks girly to me. But it's purely a guess! Pity you didn't get a nub shot!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I know. Didn't get to choose my pic :(


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Sonographer was right. Another little girl :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congratulations! !! What a blessing !!!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thanks everyone x


----------

